# Possibilities????



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've been corresponding with a lady in Michigan. She knows a guy that we know and he sent her to me to ask questions about different things concerning pigeons..........anyway........got this email from her this morning. 

_Good Morning, Renee, 

I have a 'problem' that I hope you can help me with. 
My ( chick) "Frosty" is now 5 weeks old, and yesterday he was fine, walking around the Loft, and picking at the grit, etc. 

This morning, I noticed he was sort of limping. He was using his wings to help get around. I removed him from the loft, and have him inn a cage by himself. I don't know, if he tried to fly and had a crash landing, or if one of the other adults picked on him. 

I did check his legs and feet, and when I pick him up, I put my finger under his feet, an he closes his toes on my finger, so I am HOPING it is just a sprain. 

I would like your input on this. Should I have separated him from the rest earlier? When do they try to fly? I haven't seen Frosty try to fly yet, but I am just assuming at this point. His eyes are nice and clear, he has food and water and grit, and I am just hoping that if it is a sprain, he will come out of it with some rest away from the bigger birds. Please let me know, and thank you, so much

. I just thought that since you have been at this so much longer than me, you might have some insight on this you could share with me. 

Thank You, Sue_

Also, here is a link to pictures of this bird from day one until now. 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLa...de=fromshare&Ux=0&UV=522224543524_57143115912

I don't see anything out of the ordinary. She's already checked from any injuries, abrasions, scratches, and any lumps or bumps on wings, cause the first thing I thought of was Paratyphoid. 
I also just got this email from her, if that helps any. I had thought that the toe in one of the last pictures looked swollen, but after looking at it again, I believe it's just because the bird is laying down and not actually standing on it's feet. 

_Hi Renee, I didn't notice any toe swelling, but will check him in the morning. You know what to look for! I would appreciate you asking, and thank you so much. I did get in contact with the guy I bought my breeders from, and surprise, they have NOT been vaccinated. He said he vaccinated his '06 birds, but not the '07 (oh yes, I thanked him for that!) He said to vaccinate all of them with Sal-Bac Paratyphoid Vaccine ( I have no idea on how or where to do this) and also to get some worm medication, Bayverm Wormer..... He did suggest I call Foy's and ask them. Personally, I feel they are in the market to make money, and I would feel more comfortable with another breeder's advise on wormers, and vaccines. I can't believe he shipped these birds with no vaccines. That just totally blows my mind. I will keep in touch, and check out the website you sent. Also, I will check Frosty's toes tomorrow. Thanks for the tip, I sure hope I don't lose him. He/She is my first chick. 
What would you suggest for vaccine and wormer? I do have a Foy's catalog, just get confused, as I don't know what is for what. I don't want to treat for something I don't know what it is .... But, vaccines and wormers sound like they are a must. Gee, you'd think this guy would have enlightened me in the very beginning, wouldn't ya? I think he was in it for the $$ too. Well, will go for now, and do keep in touch, thanks, sue_


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You've pretty well covered the bases, Renee. Hopefully this is just a sprain. I'd have her double check the bottom of the feet for a possible injury or bumblefoot type of growth as well as very gently and carefully feeling both legs and comparing them in case of a break. I'd keep him separate and make him a doughnut "nest" also.

Hopefully others will be along soon with their suggestions.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Renee, 



I am confused as to the age of the Pigeon in question...


The writer sayd "five weeks", but the images show a much older Bird.


Anyway, if he came from a high Nest, then, being on the 'floor' does kind of suggest he got there somehow, and, depending on his age, he may have gotten there by falling, and, landing hard, which can reliably hurt a Leg, one way or the other...


Just-a-thought...


Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Renee,

Whereabouts in MI is she? I don't have any sal-bac but I do have some PMV vaccine left from doing my birds in early December. If she's not far away I could give her some of that, and show her how to do the vaccinations, if she wants to cover them for PMV as well. She'd have to get the sal-bac, but I might be able to help there too as I need to get some. Maybe we could split up the cost. Just a thought, depending on where she's at.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Renee,
> 
> Whereabouts in MI is she? I don't have any sal-bac but I do have some PMV vaccine left from doing my birds in early December. If she's not far away I could give her some of that, and show her how to do the vaccinations, if she wants to cover them for PMV as well. She'd have to get the sal-bac, but I might be able to help there too as I need to get some. Maybe we could split up the cost. Just a thought, depending on where she's at.


I don't know exactly where she is but sent her an email asking. Where are you? I forget?  
That would be perfect if you two are close to each other. She's totally new to pigeons and could use the help I think. Let me know.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I guess if it seems to get worse, you can start with Baytril. Otherwise, wait and see while making sure the little fella's getting enough calcium.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Renee,
> 
> Whereabouts in MI is she? I don't have any sal-bac but I do have some PMV vaccine left from doing my birds in early December. If she's not far away I could give her some of that, and show her how to do the vaccinations, if she wants to cover them for PMV as well. She'd have to get the sal-bac, but I might be able to help there too as I need to get some. Maybe we could split up the cost. Just a thought, depending on where she's at.


Sue is in Rapid River, MI.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Greetings, and thank you all for the info on my 5 week old pigeon. Yes, it is 5 weeks, and the adult you seen in the photo album, is the Mom to the Chick. I did check all the toes, the feet and the legs, but nothing seems to be out of the ordinary. No lumps, no injuries,
> His Mom made the nest on the floor of the loft, so he didn't have to "fly" or "fall" out of it.... He simply walked away from it! I guess it was easier to get to the food. Anyhow, he is a little perky this morning, and I picked him/her up and was checking it over, and he gripped my finger with both feet, and nice and tight.
> I am assuming (so far, just guessing at this point,) that he did attempt to fly, and had a crash landing, and has a buise or sprain at this point.
> I sure would like to know where that other gal is that is in Michigan also. Renee, you have helped me tremendously, and Thank you so much! Now that I am regostered, I will post on a regular basis. I am a newbie, got my first birds in Oct. Yup, named them all! Do keep in touch, Folks, and I will do the same. Nice site you have here, and it is so informative. Snowbird Sue


Hi Sue........glad you could join us. You can learn a lot here and get quick info if needed. Please do stick around. Lots of great folks here. This web site is the next best thing to any vet, (IF you can even find one)..........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> I guess if it seems to get worse, you can start with Baytril. Otherwise, wait and see while making sure the little fella's getting enough calcium.
> 
> Pidgey


What kind of calcium can she get? Isn't there a liquid kind?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Hi There, Snipes, I am in the Upper Peninsula. Where are you? Michigan is a big state at times! Great idea you have there, just depends on how far apart we are.  I will be ordering the sal-bac next week. Let me know, Snowbird Sue


Hi, SbS.  My folks live in Cheboygan. I'm supposed to be up there next weekend or the weekend after. Do you know where that is? I'll have to go and Google your location, see how close we'll be. I live downstate, close to Flint.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Hi, SbS.  My folks live in Cheboygan. I'm supposed to be up there next weekend or the weekend after. Do you know where that is? I'll have to go and Google your location, see how close we'll be. I live downstate, close to Flint.


Don't look like you guys are going to be very close to each other. Flint is almost 350 miles away. Cheyboygan is about 150 miles from where she is.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Don't look like you guys are going to be very close to each other. Flint is almost 350 miles away. Cheyboygan is about 150 miles from where she is.


I Googled it and it looked like a couple hours. Drat.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*And then some!*



TheSnipes said:


> I Googled it and it looked like a couple hours. Drat.


Hi Snipes, yes, it is quite a ride to Cheboygen, and yes, I do know where it is, but I am in the UP, in the middle, southern part. it would have been a great  summer trip, but not this time of year, as the weather is always changing. Not always for the better, either  You just never know what you will run into here. 

Maybe we can come up with something later on in the summer? Do keep in touch, Snowbird Sue


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello there, What kind of calcium are you talking about? I sure would appriciate the info. Is this liquid, or tablet, and where can I get it? Thanks, Snowbird Sue


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, usually with grit that contains calcium. That often means oyster shell grit but limestone would probably work, too. It's sometimes kinda' hard to know what's in grit. If you've got a pet store, you might be able to find some high calcium cuttlebone or something there. Escanaba?

Pidgey


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Hi Snipes, yes, it is quite a ride to Cheboygen, and yes, I do know where it is, but I am in the UP, in the middle, southern part. it would have been a great  summer trip, but not this time of year, as the weather is always changing. Not always for the better, either  You just never know what you will run into here.


Yes, I know how the weather impacts travel up there; that's why i always have trouble making plans to visit once winter sets in, and why I have to leave a wide window for myself - something like - "sometime in the next 2-4 weeks"


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*Thank You!*



Pidgey said:


> Well, usually with grit that contains calcium. That often means oyster shell grit but limestone would probably work, too. It's sometimes kinda' hard to know what's in grit. If you've got a pet store, you might be able to find some high calcium cuttlebone or something there. Escanaba?
> 
> Pidgey


Pidgey, thank you for the info. I will be in Escanaba tomorrow, and will stop at the feed store for some crushed oyser shells.... We used to buy that for our chickens years ago, and I always thought it was for their eggs! See? I learned something today!! I guess it is never too late, now is it? thank you so much! Frosty is doing much better, still is eating and drinking, and sitting in a foam dougnut. Nothing seems to be broken, I doubel-checked again toay, and both feet still work, and wings still work, so I am leaning towards a badly bruised leg from trying to fly from the floor up, un-experienced, of course! she is doing good, tho. Thanks for the info, Snowbird Sue


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Snowbird Sue,

I'm glad to hear that your little one is doing well. 

Margaret


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Margarret said:


> Snowbird Sue,
> 
> I'm glad to hear that your little one is doing well.
> 
> Margaret


Thank you Margarret, so far, so good. She is eating and drinking quite well, and I did notice her/him standing this evening for the first time since Sunday, so I think that is a good sign! They will all get vacinated and wormed real soon. I don't like to take chances with my creatures. thanks for the thoughts, Snowbird Sue


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*got the crushed oyster shells*

Hello all, I picked up the crushed oyster shells today, so now it is just wait and see..... Frosty is doing much better today, standing a little longer every day, so I still have my fingers crossed!!  Yes, I did order the Sal-Bec, and the worming pills, so as soon as that comes, I will probably not be my birds most favorite person when I am done doing that!  
So, I will let ya know how things go. She is eating real good. Snowbird Sue


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Hello all, Frosty is doing real good, getting back to his/her normal self, and is up and walking so much better! Since I separated him from the rest, he/she has gotten better every day, and I think she just bruised her leg but good trying to fly UP. Evidently, her navigation wasn't working so good!  I am going to_ TRY_ to put her back into the loft with the rest on Sunday, as she should be healed up enough by then. My only concern is what to do if the older birds start to pick on her?  Yes, I am a newbie, and Frosty is my first chick. I don't want to take any chances, so any advice? Thanks, Snowbird Sue


I already sent you an email. When you put Frosty back in the loft, watch him closely. Being the youngest bird AND just a baby in a loft with nesting pair, it's pretty certain he's going to get picked on. You may have to keep him separated until he grows up a bit, but I suspect as long as he's a "single" bird, you're going to have problems with him being in there.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*Frosty Update...Thank You to All*

Hello, I just thought I'd update everyone on Frosty, as you all have given me so much advice, this site is such a wealth of information! Well, Frosty went back out to the Loft on Sunday morning, and has been there ever since. The older birds are not picking on him, and he found the door to the flight pen, and is really having a ball! He figured out what those wings were for!  I guess he just bruised his leg up but good, because you sure couldn't tell it now. I had him in the house for a week, and he healed up real nice. He is doing great, and I want to than Renee for sending me the link to this site!  All is well on the homefront again. Thanks to all who have advised me, I will continue to read posts and post too, and I'm not going anywhere. thanks again, Snowbird Sue


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Hello, I just thought I'd update everyone on Frosty, as you all have given me so much advice, this site is such a wealth of information! Well, Frosty went back out to the Loft on Sunday morning, and has been there ever since. The older birds are not picking on him, and he found the door to the flight pen, and is really having a ball! He figured out what those wings were for!  I guess he just bruised his leg up but good, because you sure couldn't tell it now. I had him in the house for a week, and he healed up real nice. He is doing great, and I want to than Renee for sending me the link to this site!  All is well on the homefront again. Thanks to all who have advised me, I will continue to read posts and post too, and I'm not going anywhere. thanks again, Snowbird Sue


Well, that is great news. I'm sure Frosty is happy to be back with his buddies. They can do some weird things sometimes that we just can't figure out, the little buggers..........but, you gotta love em'. 
We're glad you joined us and look forward to more adventures, cause there SURELY will be some..........


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Renee! You are so right about that!  I am sure this is just the beginning of more fun. I am not going anywhere, and will for sure be a posting. This is my favorite site, you know! Thank you so much for the link! Snowbird Sue


----------

